# Who's a snob



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

More on the topic of snobs. I must be nieve, and I was going to dispute the fact that there was such things as snobs until I painfully remembered something that happened to me a couple of months ago. I like to think that eveyone is genuine and I'm a thongs and board shorts lover too. But I think you might be right some people are users. I did a lot of baby sitting and helping a family out only to be called behind my back a lush (always with a cocktail in my hand, who me, not true) and always getting around in a bikini, I ask you what else do you swim in the pool in, also not true. Yes some people are users, ingrates and wowsers, lets just hope they are a minority


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Surely that should be "who's"

Just kidding ))


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Who is yes you could be right but you can't expect perfection from someone in board shorts and thongs. "I love yous all" guess who that quotes from come on you Aussie's


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If that's the worse they can say, then good for you. I only wish I had the time and figure to lay by the pool with a cocktail in my hand.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks and you shouldn't worry about what you look like, have you seen those tourist at Jumeriah Beach Park with their huge white backsides hanging out their g-strings, now there is a site to make you embarrassed


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Thanks and you shouldn't worry about what you look like, have you seen those tourist at Jumeriah Beach Park with their huge white backsides hanging out their g-strings, now there is a site to make you embarrassed


No, can't say I've had the pleasure. Will make it a priority to go and check it out, though.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

in america we say, "brush tha haters off".

on a side not, you wanna watch my kids? I will pay you in adult beverages.... just kidding.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Is she required to wear a bikini while watching them?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

flossie said:


> Is she required to wear a bikini while watching them?



Actually I have a nice pink bunny suit with fuzzzy slippers that she can wear.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

But are you the same size?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

flossie said:


> But are you the same size?


well if she is 6 foot and 275 pounds then yeah


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

bigdave said:


> well if she is 6 foot and 275 pounds then yeah


 Well, if she is, it's no wonder people were whispering about her wearing a bikini!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

flossie said:


> Well, if she is, it's no wonder people were whispering about her wearing a bikini!!


hey I think I look damn good in my 2 peice.  jk


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Bikinis, bunny suits............careful, you can get arrested here for that sort of carry on.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi macaa 
Some people are like a gold whatever you will do they don’t change they are good people they still gold because they are from inside and outside gold. And some people they are fake it’s just gold in the surface and fake inside and you will never know who is these people until you deal with them. A good man told me once “hold your head up” don’t worry today it will be over no matter what happen. And tomorrow new day and you will still be “gold macaa”


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi macaa
> Some people are like a gold whatever you will do they don’t change they are good people they still gold because they are from inside and outside gold. And some people they are fake it’s just gold in the surface and fake inside and you will never know who is these people until you deal with them. A good man told me once “hold your head up” don’t worry today it will be over no matter what happen. And tomorrow new day and you will still be “gold macaa”


Well said mr.alsuwaidi. My wife always tells me people take my kindness for weakness. And in turn take advantage of me. But those people dont bother me any because I believe in karma. They will get thier's. So macaa, hold your head up and move on, be the kind caring person you are. dont let these silly people hold you down. The next person you meet might just be your best friend for life.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Actually I have a nice pink bunny suit with fuzzzy slippers that she can wear.


Now that's kinky make a change from the bikini


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi macaa
> Some people are like a gold whatever you will do they don’t change they are good people they still gold because they are from inside and outside gold. And some people they are fake it’s just gold in the surface and fake inside and you will never know who is these people until you deal with them. A good man told me once “hold your head up” don’t worry today it will be over no matter what happen. And tomorrow new day and you will still be “gold macaa”


You guys, and Floss as ever are so sweet I think it is you who are gold inside and out, the real genuine article. Can't wait to meet everyone when I get back into town


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Now that's kinky make a change from the bikini


maybe you could wear the bikini outside of the bunny suit???? hahhaha. My wife is going to read this thread and think I am crazy. hahahah


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Im so confused, so who's the snob?


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds like you have a good heart. Just maintain that. 
The only time pple will stop talking about you is when you die. And even that is not gauranteed, So hey.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Im so confused, so who's the snob?


It branched from another thread about plastic expats, love that term and saying that some people are fakes and only want to use you for what good you are to them and I was amazed and going to argue the point when I remembered what someone had done to me recently and so I had to change track and we ended up with this fun thread. Thongs and board short people through and through thats our kind of people someone who will come running when you really need a hand thats a true mate and the kind of people who were posting, now you've joined the club Joey Dee, we like a good pair of sunnies too


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I knew i missed something... so this all began in another thread 

As for users & abusers - yah tell me about it! I know plenty of people who tried their chances and got squished like a bug on a windshield 

Anyhoo - hopefully in the coming time I'll some of you "nice-cooler" people on here  until then! 

-JOey


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Plastic expats. LOL. I also like the 'Jumeirah Janes in their Tinfoil Tiaras!' See LOADS of them at the school gate.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I've heard about that school scene, and you memtioned it as well. All that goes on back at home too. 
When my kids were in high school, not the parents then tho just the kids, my husband use to bring home the bombiest cars and the kids use to tell us to drop them around the corner from the school. They hated it. But when we were driving a peugeot or 4x4 they just loved flaunting it.
But I really think that the "tinfoil tiara" parents must have nothing better to do if they have so much time to tis themselves up just to pick their kids up from school. What a crap life if all you care about is appearences. The crowd they'd be attracting you wouldn't want to know anyway. Give me fish and chips, thongs and t-shirt at the beach anyday


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I know Macca. I can barely throw food in the lunchboxes and get my kids dressed in time, let alone putting of full makeup. They must get up very, very early. I'd rather have an extra half hour in bed, hitting the snooze button.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

tell me more about these tinfoil tiara parents. I dont want to be one so educate me.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy, you do get some say in the arranged marriage. My mother-in-law's father brought home 5 photo's and let her pick the one she liked best. Mind you, she was a stunning woman back then, so you may not get the same wide choice.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Tinfoil Tiara wearers are the sort that are incredibly rude to the checkout chicks in Spinneys even though could probably only aspire to work an Asda checkout back home. Look you down from head to toe when they see you to clock what you're wearing. They tend to hang around in groups and the smell of their expensive perfume usually alerts you to their presence before you actually see them. Will pick their way through the sand in the car park wearing their stilletto Jimmy Choos. If it's a wet day, will park in the 'drop off' section to get out of the car and go into the school to pick up their child while abusing the security gaurd who is vainly trying to explain to them why they can't park there. She would be totally oblivious the very long queue of traffic she has caused by just parking her brand new Volvo/BMW/Lexus in the middle of the road. (Actually, they are usually known to drive Toyota Prados but because I sometimes drive my husband's I'm not mentioning that!!)


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

bigdave said:


> tell me more about these tinfoil tiara parents. I dont want to be one so educate me.



Dave, I must say, I have my doubts about you. Bunny suits, bikinis, tiaras..........


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> Tinfoil Tiara wearers are the sort that are incredibly rude to the checkout chicks in Spinneys even though could probably only aspire to work an Asda checkout back home. Look you down from head to toe when they see you to clock what you're wearing. They tend to hang around in groups and the smell of their expensive perfume usually alerts you to their presence before you actually see them. Will pick their way through the sand in the car park wearing their stilletto Jimmy Choos. If it's a wet day, will park in the 'drop off' section to get out of the car and go into the school to pick up their child while abusing the security gaurd who is vainly trying to explain to them why they can't park there. She would be totally oblivious the very long queue of traffic she has caused by just parking her brand new Volvo/BMW/Lexus in the middle of the road. (Actually, they are usually known to drive Toyota Prados but because I sometimes drive my husband's I'm not mentioning that!!)



Jumeirah Janes to the rest of us. 


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

flossie said:


> Dave, I must say, I have my doubts about you. Bunny suits, bikinis, tiaras..........


Flossie you dont know me yet. I maybe the man in the house but I am not the bread winner. I do the job of these fake people you are talking about do. I have been a stay at home Dad for the past 6 years and will continue to do so in Dubai. Once you meet me and know me you will understand why I dont want to be catorgorized in this tiara group. I am the realest mofo you will ever meet. 

Just made me nervous because I will be living in a nice house, wearing nice clothes, driving an expensive car, so when you meet me I dont want you to automatically put me in this group. I am just a big crazy white guy that likes to have fun andmake friends.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh no. If I judged you because you wear nice clothes etc, etc, that would make me as bad as them, wouldn't it? It's more the 'attitude' they put out than anything. Also, the complete lack of basic manners to all around them, especially those deemed 'lower class'. (Those from the subcontinent who keep the schools their children attend clean and safe.)

BTW, my husband was a stay at home Dad for a year while I went to work and he and I both loved it. If I had his earning potential, it probably would have stayed that way.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

so these people degrade others who arent up to thier standards? sheesh I thought I was getting away from this going to Dubai... I guess I am just nieve. I treat everyone the same, no matter the color of thier skin or the sound of thier voice. 

Being a stay at home parent is one of the most unappreciated jobs ever. It takes a special kind of person to do it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Some people are just too perfect....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

bigdave said:


> so these people degrade others who arent up to thier standards? sheesh I thought I was getting away from this going to Dubai... I guess I am just nieve. I treat everyone the same, no matter the color of thier skin or the sound of thier voice.
> 
> Being a stay at home parent is one of the most unappreciated jobs ever. It takes a special kind of person to do it.


Hubby was actually much better at it than I am. I would walk in the door, he'd have a cup of coffee set up, kids would be bathed/homeworked, house would be spotless and tea would be ready. He's lucky to get a 'hello' from me at the end of the day, while he's tripping over the kids' toys on the way in.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> I know Macca. I can barely throw food in the lunchboxes and get my kids dressed in time, let alone putting of full makeup. They must get up very, very early. I'd rather have an extra half hour in bed, hitting the snooze button.


Hi Flossie

I know what you mean - I struggle back in the UK to get my children out and at school for 9am with me looking ok (hence why they all go on the school bus) I don't quiet know how I'm going to get them all to school for 7.30 - I will look as if I've been dragged through a hedge backwards!!!

How do you cope being up so early? - I'll need to come back home and go back to bed for a few hours

D


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Dallan it was sooooo hard to get used to. My kids used to get up at 7.30 in australia, and now they have to be at school by then. Hubby gets up at 5.30 (what can I say, he's a workaholic) and brings me coffee at 5.45. Kids get up at 6. It's very, very hard to get used to.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> Dallan it was sooooo hard to get used to. My kids used to get up at 7.30 in australia, and now they have to be at school by then. Hubby gets up at 5.30 (what can I say, he's a workaholic) and brings me coffee at 5.45. Kids get up at 6. It's very, very hard to get used to.


Flossie I know - My eldest son is a swimmer and has to train 2 mornings a week and has to get up at 5.30 and be at the pool for 6. Hubby does it!! and then comes home and then goes back picks him up and then goes to work!! If I have to do it I am a grump all morningI

Here I can get my kids up at 7.30 have them showered and breakfast and out the door by 8.15!! Don't get me wrong it helps that 2 of them are 12 and 14. I'm guessing do the children either go to bed really early over in Dubai or do they have a sleep when they come home from school?

Debbie


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My kids tend to go to bed earlier. There is no time for naps after school. (Mine are 8 and 12.) Honestly, when we first got here, the thing we missed most was time. It just seems to go. Maybe it's the longer day (finish at 2.45) or the afterschool activities or the fact that they get more homework, but time isn't in abundance here.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> My kids tend to go to bed earlier. There is no time for naps after school. (Mine are 8 and 12.) Honestly, when we first got here, the thing we missed most was time. It just seems to go. Maybe it's the longer day (finish at 2.45) or the afterschool activities or the fact that they get more homework, but time isn't in abundance here.


To be fair we don't have a lot of time here either. My son 14 swims and is at the pool 8 times a week and at least once a week has competitions, he also runs and cycles. My daughter 12 does dance and cheerleading 4 times a weeks and netball and my youngest 6 just has to tag along!!!(well he does go swimming once a week!! So with all that and as you say homework it doesn't leave much time to do much else!! Even at weekends

But hey I would rather have that than have children hanging about street corners getting up to god knows what or on a computer 24 7!!

Thanks again Flossie


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Days are long enough for me in Dubai I'm an insomniac, wake 3:30am nearly every night. Thats the time the loudest plane goes over, but now it is a habbit get lots done tho comes in handy on hols too because you guys back in Dubai are doing your day shifts and keep me company on the computer.
It helps not to have kids, that takes up so much of your time, but what would you do without them. Been walking my grandkids to school 8:30am, talk about spoilt, so much time to get ready. I would be looking like something the cat dragged in no matter what time I got up in Dubai if I had to organise myself and kids and be out the door at 7:15am. The weather is so great in Aus that you love to get out and enjoy, so thats an insentive here as well.
Dave just put on your bunny ears or bunny tail and we'll know your not a tinfoil tiara guy. Or bikini and sarong, I could loan you both if your designer wardrobe doesn't extend to bali beach stall sarongs. LOL


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey they have school buses here too. I reacon that would be the way to go doesnt matter if yr still in yr PJ's when the kids go to school then. No worries about the school/work traffic, because that is what happens, so much traffic at that time of the morning


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Hey they have school buses here too. I reacon that would be the way to go doesnt matter if yr still in yr PJ's when the kids go to school then. No worries about the school/work traffic, because that is what happens, so much traffic at that time of the morning


Haha Macca That's what I used to do when the kids were younger when I droped them off at school - had my pjs on under my coat and didn't get out the car

Have got a villa in the Springs and the children are hopefully going to the British School so will be a short walk to school so I will have to look a bit decent!!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Shorts and t-shirt, thongs and sunnies, can loan you Bali street stall specials. And this rate my extensive and (un)expensive wardrobe will be seen everywhere, maybe I could start up a business, I wish LOL


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Shorts and t-shirt, thongs and sunnies, can loan you Bali street stall specials. And this rate my extensive and (un)expensive wardrobe will be seen everywhere, maybe I could start up a business, I wish LOL


You will known all over Dubai as a trendsetter and style icon.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not if Big Dave gets out in his bunny suit he'll steal the show


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Not if Big Dave gets out in his bunny suit he'll steal the show


you know it.....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey aren't you on the plane yet, bunny boy


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Hey aren't you on the plane yet, bunny boy


Saturday 7am houston time, which is 10 hours behind dubai.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You'll beat me back I'm on hols till 7th January. Buy Mr A a drink for me too, is he meeting you?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I am going to meet with mr.a ASAP. I need to pm him to schedule a dinner. 
macca you have a wonderful holiday, and I am positive we will meet up soon.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Have a great trip your going to love Dubai, just keep that in mind


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Not if Big Dave gets out in his bunny suit he'll steal the show



Maybe you can become a twosome and host some sort of tv show. God knows the rest of what's on tv is ****e. You will be the Posh and Becks of Dubai.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

What TV I thought it was bad platinum fox package at home, but Dubai is even worse for TV with Showtime because they don't have any free to air stations to fall back on. At least at home the slip, slop , slap adds were entertaining, or Louie the Fly, doomed never to see all Saints ever again. Perhaps they'll come out on DVD series. I like that add over here with the little boy who comes home with the cat and dirty hands though


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

We'll have to change the name to Bunny and Plain Jane fits well look out Showtime, Jumeriah Janes, tinfoil tiara Mums here we come


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I would look rediculous in a bunny suit. Welllllllll maybe,,, nahhhhh.
I would rather a polo shirt, shorts, pair of flip flops, sittin next to the pool, pack of smokes, and maybe an adult beverage. Every damn day for the next 5-10 years.. nice


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I would look rediculous in a bunny suit. Welllllllll maybe,,, nahhhhh.
> I would rather a polo shirt, shorts, pair of flip flops, sittin next to the pool, pack of smokes, and maybe an adult beverage. Every damn day for the next 5-10 years.. nice


Now your talking don't forget the bikini thats where I started in the first place, by the pool cocktail in hand, some people just have all the fun.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Now your talking don't forget the bikini thats where I started in the first place, by the pool cocktail in hand, some people just have all the fun.


 
I will stick to my outfit. Wouldnt want to show off my arnold schwartzenegger like body.  ahahahahhaha more like his body now. I saw a pic of him the other day and he has man boobs. I guess its a tuff job to be GOVenah of CaLIforNIAA.
you guys can join me anytime you like.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Tinfoil Tiara wearers are the sort that are incredibly rude to the checkout chicks in Spinneys even though could probably only aspire to work an Asda checkout back home. Look you down from head to toe when they see you to clock what you're wearing. They tend to hang around in groups and the smell of their expensive perfume usually alerts you to their presence before you actually see them. Will pick their way through the sand in the car park wearing their stilletto Jimmy Choos. If it's a wet day, will park in the 'drop off' section to get out of the car and go into the school to pick up their child while abusing the security gaurd who is vainly trying to explain to them why they can't park there. She would be totally oblivious the very long queue of traffic she has caused by just parking her brand new Volvo/BMW/Lexus in the middle of the road. (Actually, they are usually known to drive Toyota Prados but because I sometimes drive my husband's I'm not mentioning that!!)


I've been calling them "the wanna be wags"...killer heels and sucking lemons look. have to say i like your saying better and when I see them next term I will be lmao. I made the mistake of saying HI to one of them in my first month and got the look of death back from the sour cow.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey I like that term too "tinfoil Tiara" and anyone can wear one even if thay are a buff head


----------

